# Hard drive... is getting full when I'm not doing anything!!!



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello;
I have this problem on my windows vista, I'm not running anything and I'm loosing free space on my Hard Disk. Can someone help me... (Using vista business professional)


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Good old system restore is eating up your space

try running disc clean up,de-frag your hard drive and delete temporery files and you should gain some of that space back

:smile:


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I cleaned up every thing with clean up, I defraged but lost some space when doing that, and by deleting temporary files, I don't get anything...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

how much free space do you have and how much are you losing?


----------



## Kage_61 (Mar 16, 2008)

Virus maybe?


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2005)

I think sobeit666 is probably right on track with the advice. When you run Disk Cleanup though, you need to be sure to go to More Options, and delete all but the most recent System Restore points. Viruses do reproduce though, and so it can not yet be ruled out.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2005)

Oops... It was placehold which mentioned the System Restore. My apologies.


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 48,3 Gb free, and the more my computer runs the more I loose, just yesterday I was at 53 Gb...


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I went in disk cleanup > More Option... and delete old restaure points. But I still didn't get all the place I lost. and I started with 60 Gb free ad now I only have 52,0... and still losing some.


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm trying to enter Diskcleanup, loosing space and the only thing running is the disk clean up...


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok basically what i done to get all mine back was to stop automatic restore points completely

start\control panel\system and maintenance\backup and restore center

under backup click change settings then click turn off (If you have an external drive you could change the restore points to save to it) then exit the window

At this point i rebooted to allow the change to be effective and then ran a full disk clean and de-frag of my system, then i deleted everything in the temp folder

I also checked the button that says
*compress this drive to save disk space*
I gained like 30% of my disk space back and then i selected the more options tab to delete things i never used and gained back another 8%


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

When compressing your HDD, do the programs still run normaly?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*hibernation file cleaner *
When you computer hidernates it remembers/saves the state it was in before you went into that state and these are the files that have been saved

*previous windows installation*
If you've had issues and reinstalled Vista at any point or upgraded from XP well these are the files that contain that information incase you wanna repair from your partition or last known good configuration. Now if you have upgraded i would keep these files just incase .
*
per user queued windows error report*
From the solution center,basically a huge report of all the issues on your PC


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah they run normally,it mainly saves space by collecting all the log,temp and unused files in the one folder and caches the most used, it wont damage anything or effect your operations, now this IS reversable so if you find it hinders you in anyway then you can uncheck that box

:smile:


----------



## burhangondal (Feb 4, 2008)

reformat ur comp then do a fresh install....u wont have any problem......if u wanna get ride of these lil problems....


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Reformatting at this stage is slightly extreme but yeah that'll work lol

:smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

What method are you using to determine the remaining hard disk drive space and the amount currently in use (e.g., Windows Explorer, a 3rd party program, etc...)?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Windows Explorer. Also when I defragmented my HDD, I lost like 6-8 Gb of free space.


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Help please... When I delete my restaure points... I don't get any space...It stays the same... and there are no more restauration points...


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

saloums7 said:


> Help please... When I delete my restaure points... I don't get any space...It stays the same... and there are no more restauration points...


Hey saloums7

Ok when i defrag i use a very quick,effecient and free defrager called Auslogics Disk Defrag. It doesnt take up all the room that MS Defrag does.











Also you want to clear up your shadow copies aswell

1. Start\Computer
2. Right click *C:* and select properties
3. Select *Disk CleanUp*
4. Select *More Options* tab
5. Under *System restore and shadow copies* select clean up
6. Select OK and watch your freespace to see all the bytes adding on
7. Also do a normal disk clean up aswell as the thumb nails take up alot of MB's

:smile:

Regards




Craig


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried this application on my other PC, running windows xp, it defrags fast, but when I run the MS Defrag I see all the fragmented files... so I don't think this really works... :4-dontkno


----------

